# Oklahoma Joe's Longhorn Smoker Mods



## just ol pop

I am looking at buying the  
Oklahoma Joe's Longhorn 1,060-sq in Charcoal Horizontal Smoker from Lower. I would like to knwo of some MOds I can make to this smoker to make it better. I am open to any ideas


----------



## kennygoth

I just bought a Longhorn and I added a convection plate and a charcoal box and it seems to be working pretty good, not to much smoke leaking out. But if anybody knows something else I can do to make it better let me know.


----------



## just ol pop

Where did you get the kit? adn if you don't mind me asking how much


----------



## kennygoth

I live in Missouri and they have a Horizon store in Kansas City. Horizon is the company that used to make Oklahoma Joe's until they sold the company. Apparently who of the owners started making smokers which are like Oklahoma Joe's The plate was 90.00 and the basket was 50.00. The store was called Kansas City Barbeque store. But I would look up a Horizon dealer in your area and go to him. Horizon's are almost double the price of a Oklahoma Joe's


----------



## viking72

see

http://www.horizonbbqsmokersstore.c...ies-cln-Smoker-&-Grill-Accessories/Categories


----------



## buttburner

lots of threads on mods here for the OK Joe

when I had mine I just made tuning plates that laid across the bottom of the cook chamber

no need to buy something for that kind of money when its easy enough to make your own

I have seen people use cookie sheets for baffles for instance

click this link for tons of reading

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=ok+joe+mods&=Search


----------



## just ol pop

Thank You so much for the information.


----------



## just ol pop

Thank you for the information


----------



## mquick74

Still trying to decide between the Brinkmann Trailmaster LE and this OK Joe Longhorn...any fresh perspectives there would be appreciated. 

If I do go with the OK Joe Longhorn I was wondering if you could clarify a few details on the mods I have been reading about:

Did you purchase the 16" Convection plate?  Link:  http://www.horizonbbqsmokers.com/accessories-1/16-convection-plate

Also, did you purchase the 16" basket from them?  Link:  http://www.horizonbbqsmokers.com/accessories-1/charcoal-basket-for-16-classic


----------



## cman55

I have the Longhorn and I got the 20" Plate.


----------



## quicksmokinq

Haven't seen much talk about having to seal the OK Joe Longhorn like I have heard about the Brinkman needing to have done.  Can any of you Okie Joe owners comment on whether or not you use sealant between the firebox and cook chamber as well as the firebox halves (like Bigg Green Egg gasket or Rutlands)?  I was thinking it was a must, but when I looked at the smokers yesterday at Lowe's they all seemed to have a pretty good seal and no real noticable gaps??


----------



## cman55

You won't know it until you see it during a smoke. Usually you can spot the leaks when you "season" the smoker. I just added the felt gasket from the Large BGE to the cooking chamber. I put it on the chamber instead of the door using weatherstrip adhesive as I did have leakage around the door. Because of the gauge of the steel used in the OKJ, you're gonna get some warpage the amount of which will depend on usage and ambient temps.

When you season the smoker, observe both temps and smoke flow. You should see how well your airflow operates by varying the top and firebox dampers. Start with wide open at the stack and vary the intake at the firebox end. You'll see where your leaks are and should be able to deal with them effectively. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## joe black

Pop,  I think that Horizon plates are sized the same as the CC.  If you have a Bass Pro Shop close by, they sell all kinds of Horizon stuff.  Good luck and good smoking.  Please let us know how you come out.  Thanks,   Joe


----------



## adamstonad




----------



## thatcho

I am the new owner of a Oklahoma Joe picked up for 125. It has none of the mods which you all speak of. I had one question i was gonna get some high temp silicone and seal up doors for starters what should i use to cut the grease but not inhibit adhesion of silicone. Thnks


----------



## joe black

I have heard of folks using brake cleaner from the auto supply store.  I would think that acetone would be an excellent cleaner.  Don't use paint thinner, it's a petroleum base and will leave an oily residue behind that will inhibit the sticking of your sealant.  Don't use lacquer thinner as it will attack the finish of the smoker.  I hope this helps.  You should be able to get the acetone in the paint section of Ace, Lowes, or Home Depot.  Good luck.   Joe


----------



## thatcho

Thank you for the quick response Joe. will give it a go and gonna give a fresh coat of high temp paint too. Just as a precaution.


----------



## quicksmokinq

Getting ready to put my Oklahoma Joe Longhorn together today.  I have been trying to find the best method for sealing in between the two fire box halves, but having found nothing perfect it occurred to me - why don't I just have it welded and be permanent.  Is there some reason that this would be a bad idea?  I haven't heard anyone suggest it on here is what makes me ask, but hoping it will be a good move??  Thanks in advance for any feedback!!


----------



## thatcho

good point. Not sure why no one has brought that up. Any welders care to elaborate? Or anyone


----------



## quicksmokinq

Hope to hear good things, dropped it off at the welders yesterday!  Hope to have it back by midweek and ready to season this weekend!!  I will post any feedback from what I find on my end.  Wish me luck!


----------



## thatcho

_Good luck and i will be on standby_


----------



## quicksmokinq

I picked up my firebox from the welder last night and it looks great!  Have to give it to my Dad who suggested I look into welding it before moving forward with the other options.  Obviously I won't know anything until I light her up the first time, but for $75 bucks I am happy with the first step so far.  I added a few pics below of the end product in case you want to take a look:













476.jpg



__ quicksmokinq
__ Apr 7, 2015


















477.jpg



__ quicksmokinq
__ Apr 7, 2015






Now I just need to decide which gasket (or sealant) to use in between the firebox and smoker body and it's time to light a fire and make some Q!!!


----------



## joe black

Why don't you weld the FB and CC together like the halves of. The smoker?  It would make the unit more solid and would eliminate the need for gasket, etc.   joe


----------



## quicksmokinq

I considered it, but I was worried with the heat needed (on the outside like that) it would destroy too much of the paint and I wanted to try and save that original paint for as long as possible.  If it becomes an actual issue where I can't find a good seal otherwise though, that is exactly where I am heading!


----------



## joe black

I don't mean to be ugly, but paint is easy.  Besides, smoke leaks are a b**ch.


----------



## quicksmokinq

It's OK Joe (get it?) - you can't help what you look like!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   It's still an option to weld those, but we will see how it goes with the gasket first...I am just glad to have the firebox issue out of the equation now and am happy with how it turned out.


----------



## joe black

Seriously then, be sure that the painted edges where you are going to put the gasket material are completely clean of any oils or soap or solvents, etc.  Acetone is good for making anything like this squeaky clean without affecting the painted surfaces.  Just dampen a rag and give it a good wipe.   Joe


----------



## quicksmokinq

Would the wife's nail polish remover work for cleaning the surface before applying RTV?  Thanks.


----------



## joe black

I just looked at a nail polish remover bottle and it is acetone, but also has a lot of oils and other ingredients that could possibly leave a residue that would keep the sealant from sticking.  I have used acetone from HD or Lowe's  or any paint store for cleaning a lot of different materials and it always finishes clean and dry.  I guess it could be good for your nails and fingers, but not for steel.  I hope this helps.  Good luck,   Joe


----------



## quicksmokinq

About to install the two grate level thermometers and wondered if there were any best practices or advice?  Should I use a nail punch to mark where I want to drill the hole or just drill straight in - I was a bit worried about the drill running on me.  Any other thoughts would be appreciated.  Thanks for all the help!


----------



## wichita chief

Don't use a nail punch. Nail punches are flat on the tip. Use whats called a center punch. It's purpose is to make a small punch mark which will keep the drill bit "centered" and drill where you want it to drill. Use a smaller drill bit than you want to end up with and work up to the size you want by using progressively larger drill bits as you go. Center punches are easy to find. You may be able to sharpen a nail punch on a grinder to a point instead of the flat tip they have. Something else may work like a large nail. It depends on how hard the metal you are using is. I don't imagine a smokers metal is too hard.


----------



## quicksmokinq

Awesome, thanks!!


----------



## quicksmokinq

OK, so after finally getting through all of the the mods I wanted to complete including the convection plate, charcoal basket, dual grate-level thermometers, welded firebox halves, RTV for firebox seal, chimney drop with door seals and then waiting for all of my cooking supplies to arrive I was finally able to season and smoke for the very first time on my new Oklahoma Joe Longhorn over the weekend!  We had some of the best Western NY weather you could ask for so it was time to burn - came out great too, very happy with the mods!!  Already looking forward to next weekend!!

Some folks asked for the Que view so I included some below: 













OnthePit.jpg



__ quicksmokinq
__ Apr 20, 2015


















DaTwins.jpg



__ quicksmokinq
__ Apr 20, 2015






Thanks to everyone for all of your help, patience and tips!!  I'm looking forward to perfecting the craft using this new offset style! 

Happy Smoking!!


----------



## joe black

Those ribs look absolutely wonderful.  The color and finish are great.  What a way to start on a brand new smoker.  I know you're proud.  Keep it up,   Joe


----------



## quicksmokinq

Thanks!


----------



## quicksmokinq

Hey all - trying to decide which way to cook my brisket - fat side up or down - and understand one of the best ways to make this decision is to determine if your smoker cooks hotter on the top or from the bottom.  I have a convection plate in there so I was wondering if that was only for heat distribution across the smoker or if it makes it hotter as well vs. heat rising through the holes allowing for the top to be hotter.  I don't have the thermometers to check myself yet so I was wondering if anyone here knew how their OKJL performed?  Appreciate the help!


----------



## robcava

Awesome mods and great looking ribs! I always cook my brisket cap up. Gravity baby...let that fat baste the brisket, but Im not sure it matters. Cook 2 at the same time and do a taste test. Id be willing to bet you wont see a difference.


----------



## buttburner

QuickSmokinQ said:


> Hey all - trying to decide which way to cook my brisket - fat side up or down - and understand one of the best ways to make this decision is to determine if your smoker cooks hotter on the top or from the bottom.  I have a convection plate in there so I was wondering if that was only for heat distribution across the smoker or if it makes it hotter as well vs. heat rising through the holes allowing for the top to be hotter.  I don't have the thermometers to check myself yet so I was wondering if anyone here knew how their OKJL performed?  Appreciate the help!


fat towards the heat

the convection plate is going to get hottest especially on a long cook. point towards fire box

When I had my OK Joe that how I did it


----------



## quicksmokinq

Thanks for all of the tips!!  I went with fat cap down this time because it does seem like all of the heat would come from underneath with that convection plate in there.  The end results were AWESOME and everyone loved it!













brisket lineup.jpg



__ quicksmokinq
__ Jun 11, 2015






It was sooo easy to slice up, literally like a hot knife through butter! 













lineup2.jpg



__ quicksmokinq
__ Jun 11, 2015






And the bark was perfect!













smokering.jpg



__ quicksmokinq
__ Jun 11, 2015






Even pretty happy with the smoke ring too!

Lovin' all the mods to the OKJL - can't wait for the weekend!!  Happy Smoking!!


----------



## buttburner

looks great

congrats


----------



## joe black

Great brisket.  Good bark and smoke ring.  I know you're pleased with that.    My suggestion would have been fat down.  The brisket has enough moisture and marbeling without the extra fat.  The convection plate keeps the temps more equal from side to side.  It will also add a little heat right above, but the top of the cooker is usually the hottest.  As for the fat, as it melts it will drop on the convection plate and add smokey flavor as it sizzles.  You already have the good results.  Now you know why.  Great smoking,  Joe


----------



## ammaturesmoker

mine is welded but I had it done on the outside....gotta distinguish the mods from the factory ya know!!! So far he has done the firebox only. We will grind those welds down next year. He will also grind off the cheap welds on the sides of the main chamber and re-weld those ends and grind them smooth. Then he will do the same on the firebox and weld it to the pit as well as the legs to the unit.


----------



## cman55

That's how it's done!  Good Job!!!


----------



## ammaturesmoker

That RTV was the worst thing ever. You cannot do any smoke roasting if you wanted. That requires the box to go over 600 degrees. If you have RTV, say NIGHTY-NIGHT.


----------



## sapper299

If for some reason welding them together is not your choice, you can use graphite gasket sheet from McMaster Carr, use the 1/16' thick sheet. I have used them on very high temp flame reactors and they work like a charm.

Each

In stock

$78.15 Each

95715K72


Width24"Length24"Seal MaterialGraphiteTemperature Range-400° to 850° FColorDark GrayThickness1/16"
When a strong seal is required in boilers and furnaces,this gasket material can take the heat.  Sheets can be cut with a utility knife.
Flexible Graphite—This material offers excellent compressibility under moderate loads.  Temperature range is –400°  to 850° F.  Maximum pressure is 2,000psi.  Color is dark gray.​
 and cut it yourself with a box knife.


----------



## ammaturesmoker

Here is a question....What is on the edge around the sides of the main cooking chamber? I am going to strip it down and look. I have heard rumors that's it's a composite glue like jbweld. If so, that shit is coming off and it's getting welded.


----------



## ammaturesmoker

I almost pulled the trigger on this guy gents....

http://www.yodersmokers.com/wichita-loaded.html

But I I held off at the price and I will make the OKJ the best one from Lowes that you can get. I figured I will strip all paint, have it welded up tight, and repaint it. He already did the firebox. Welder friend said it will run me about 80 bucks if I prep it by chipping off the glue and stripping the paint. He will also add brackets for a 2nd shelf inside of the chamber. Then I with some expensive 2500 degree paint that runs 500 bucks a gallon. Labor of love right?


----------



## joes bbq ribs

I hope I read your post wrong,  you stated you spent $500 on a gallon of paint to paint your grill?   Ouch


----------



## ammaturesmoker

No the paint runs that high...I got it for a great deal from a co-worker who had extra.


----------



## wichita chief

I used a gasket which is on a small roll designed to replace the gasket on a Komodo or BGE. It should be readily available. I bought mine at my local bbq store. It cost around  $20 and comes with plenty to seal the top to the bottom of the firebox with a good amount leftover. The width was just right and required no trimming. A quick simple alternative to welding. It's barely noticeable.


----------



## ammaturesmoker

Great Idea!!!


----------



## pacscrumhalf

I just picked up a Longhorn from a yard sale for $65.  I need to replace the thermostat but cannot find anywhere that sells the right size.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?  Also, has anyone modified their Oklahoma Joe's Grills to add a rotisserie?

Thanks,


----------



## ammaturesmoker

Wall mart will sell them in spring and summer


----------



## md131016

Off subject, but, I'm having isues with rust on my Longhorn Fire box no matter how hard I try to protect it.

Any suggestions?

Thanx!


----------



## davidski

MD131016 said:


> Off subject, but, I'm having isues with rust on my Longhorn Fire box no matter how hard I try to protect it.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanx!


you season the outside like you would a cast iron skillet. after you must deal with the rust already there. after you take the food off.. and youre no longer putting fuel in the box, take a rag with high temp oil and some large grain salt and go to town on the rust. then use another rag with oil and wipe down the box until rust stops wiping off.  the rust shoudl stop now and oil (no salt) your box after ever use.


----------

